# Du lịch ngoài nước > Điểm đến > Châu Phi >  Du ngoạn trên sông Nile

## hangnt

Sông Nile - con sông huyền thoại đã tạo nên nền văn minh Ai Cập cổ đại với những kim tự tháp, đền đài, lăng mộ... nổi tiếng từ hàng ngàn năm trước. Đã bao đời nay với hàng trăm năm khám phá và nghiên cứu, các nhà sử học cũng như khoa học trên thế giới vẫn chưa tìm ra câu giải đáp thỏa đáng: người Ai Cập cổ đại đã làm điều đó như thế nào hay một thế lực siêu nhiên nào đó đã tạo ra những kiệt tác mà đến ngày nay vẫn còn là bí ẩn. Tại sao một nền văn minh rực rỡ như vậy lại bị hủy diệt và chỉ còn tồn tại những công trình bằng đá với những dòng chữ tượng hình đầy thách thức.
Du ngoạn dọc sông Nile là một điều thú vị. Được trải nghiệm nhiều điều mà tự bản thân ta cảm nhận, rung động bởi vẻ đẹp thanh bình hoang sơ và quyến rũ của phong cảnh hai bên bờ, bởi sự vĩ đại của hàng chục công trình kiến trúc mà dù có giàu sức tưởng tượng mấy bạn cũng khó hình dung được.


Là con sông duy nhất trên thế giới chảy ngược từ nam lên bắc. Một dải lụa xanh ngắt cắt ngang sa mạc được tô điểm bởi những chiếc thuyền buồm trắng no gió.


Bến tàu ở thành phố Aswan, miền nam Ai Cập.


Ven sông là những thành phố sầm uất thấp thoáng bóng dáng những thánh đường Hồi giáo.


Sa mạc vẫn hiện hữu ven sông. Những căn nhà được đục sâu vào vách núi để chống lại cái nóng và những trận bão cát.


Đền của vị vua Ramases II ở Abu Simbel được đục trực tiếp vào núi đá trên sa mạc đã có từ trên 4.000
năm.


Đền Hatshepsut được nữ hoàng đầu tiên của Ai Cập (trước cả Cleopatra) xây dựng từ năm 1472 trước Công nguyên kế bên vùng núi Thung lũng các vị vua đầy huyền thoại.


Du thuyền - khách sạn 5 sao du ngoạn trên sông Nile.


Tầng thượng thênh thang của du thuyền bao gồm bể bơi và những dãy ghế nghỉ ngơi


Ngắm hoàng hôn xuống từ du thuyền.


Khu di chỉ Kom Ombo trong ráng đỏ bình minh.


Khung cảnh yên bình bên dòng sông.


Du khách tham quan một khu đền di tích khác.


Đôi lạc đà nằm nghỉ giữa sa mạc hoang sơ.


Rạng rỡ nụ cười thiếu nữ Ai Cập tô điểm thêm vẻ đẹp cho vùng đất huyền bí này.
Thật tiếc khi phải chia tay sông Nile, chia tay đất nước Kim Tự Tháp và mong có một ngày trở lại để ngao du khám phá một trong những cái nôi của nền văn minh nhân loại. Những điều thú vị vẫn còn đang ẩn chứa đâu đó trong những bức họa của người xưa.

_Theo vnexpress_

----------


## showluo

Đền của vị vua Ramases II ở Abu Simbel được đục trực tiếp vào núi đá trên sa mạc đã có từ trên 4.000
Ai caapjppppppppppppppp  :love struck:  thích quá đi đẹp như trong truyện

----------


## Taeyeon0903

trước có bộ phim rất nổi tiếng nói về sông Nile h qua bức ảnh này càng thấy rõ vẻ đẹp của sông nile
ôi sông Nile  thơ mộc, mình muốn đi >"<

----------

